# Wireless problem in my LG Laptop



## surjit2799 (May 3, 2012)

dear All,
Im unable use wireless on my LG A410. It was working fine till yesterday and now its not. Now im even unable to switch on the wireless adapter. It used to be fn + F6, but now when I try to switch on, the bluetooth gets on instead of wireless. Can somebody pls help:sad:
Surjit


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Right-click on Computer (in the Start Menu), and choose properties. Then, at the top left of the summary window, click Device Manager. 
Check if there are any yellow exclamation marks or red "x"s in list of devices.

Did you change/install/uninstall anything before it stopped working?


----------



## surjit2799 (May 3, 2012)

There is no yellow exclamation marks or red "x"s in the list of devices. I wonder if the wireless adapter is working correcgtly, because I do not see any wireless adapter in the network adapters, it shows only the "Realtek PCIe GBE Family Contorller".

No I did not change/install/uninstall anything. I tried system restore, but it did not help.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Try clicking the icon for "Scan for Hardware Changes" at the top of the device manager window and see if it maybe picks it up again.

Also, is your LG software still functional? (The software usually controls the FN keys and laptop components).


----------



## surjit2799 (May 3, 2012)

No success yet, the other fn keys works well..


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd advise removing the back lid and re-seat the wifi adapter. Clean the contacts as you do so.


----------



## surjit2799 (May 3, 2012)

Tried, still no success yet, I'm not getting any wireless option anywhere in the laptop...


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Best way to solve this is test a replacement wifi card on it, you can easily take one from a different laptop. if it recognizes it and works, it's a faulty wifi card, if not will probably be a board problem, not so easy to solve.


----------



## surjit2799 (May 3, 2012)

I guess, thats the last option left, coz I tried re-installing the driver and it said "device not found". :facepalm:


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Keep us updated.


----------



## hazemms (Jun 5, 2013)

now i have the exact problem !!

could you please tell me what to do about it ?!

is that a board problem ?!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

I would suggest creating your own thread listing you computer specs and the problem rather than using an old thread.


----------

